# Orijen



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So we made the switch to Orijen over the weekend....Lady has always been a take it or leave it eater. I have to leave her food out all the time just to make sure she actually eats otherwise she wouldn't eat enough, and we have tried a few different brands trying to see if she liked one more than another....well we found a local store that carries Orijen and Threw some into her bowl....she picked out every piece of Orijen and ate it. She will be on it alone in just a few days and I think we finally found the food for her....well that is untill we go completely raw.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy's on orijen and he loves it ,i feed it all in his kong toys rather then leaving it out in a bowl think it gets them using their brain while trying to get the food out and keeps him entertained.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine are on Origen but love the occasional chicken wing and my homemade treats of course... I like the idea of NI but with my plans to have puppies I also like the idea of sticking with dry food for a few more years  

I just want my dogs to enjoy their food and be as natural as possible.... natural and enjoyable is my focus really, as homemade treats contain flour so not barf or wheat free...

However I like the NI route and will be more than likely try it in the future


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We wean all our puppies onto Orijen now.

All ours have been on Orijen for nearly 2 weeks and all have loved it x

We have found that as it is so "pure" for want of a better word (perhaps "rich" is better) - that one or two pups are getting a little "loose" in their bowl movement - so we looked into it - also we have a couple of phone calls also stating some loose movement - we think that the pups don't need to eat as much of it as we give - but always allow the pups to eat what they want at meal times (2 x 1/2 sessions per day). So for the pups that are not as firm we have recommended substituting one meal with cooked chicken and a natural live yoghurt. This seems to have done the trick (though someone has just given a mix of all three per meal and that works too).

Stephen xx


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for that tip Crumble is a bit loose today , will try the chicken and yogurt tomorow


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Have the same issue with my two - so will try the chicken and yoghurt. Many thanks.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow, ok I will keep an eye out. We had her on Innova (sp?) and she did have loose poos with that which was rich as well. so I will keep a look out for it


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Although Pixie and Buffy are now on NI,i still give origen as training treats as they love it and im sure they wouldnt be sitting,laying down on command and playing fetch so well without them,i dont give too many as they are very rich,and so would be like them having an extra meal a day! Liked how Donna is putting Buddy's origen in his Kong,not sure i could do that with NI...YUCK


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy's stools havent been that loose lately think he's eating less rabbit poo!!!

Just gave him some mild chedder with his kibble today to see if he likes , and yes he does!!!

Will try cream cheese tomorrow


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Maybe i will pick up rabbit poo and shove that in kong as pixie just wont have anything in it weird,but she loves bunny plops..... eeeughh


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Crumble is much better today ,she has not been eating that much but every time she passes the cats food she eats it,so today i put her foof in it and she did not leave a thing, we also used a clicker today for her to sit and give her some chicken wow she was amazing,and even the cat is coming round to her now


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Amanda, pleased that Lady is enjpying her dinner x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Today I went to Dog Health and bought 14 x 36" crates / 12 x medium bolt-on water bowls (crates) / 12 x large bolt-on water bowls (kennels) and 10 x "doughnut" puppy feeders (kennels) - I spent big and haggled even bigger - so we can now offer crates and bowls along with puppy x..............and tonight.......we will be mostly crate-training 15 !!! puppies xxxxxxx (Live updates possible throughout the night !!!).


As for the Orijen - I still think that some pups are finding it too rich if they pig-out (we feed en-mass - so would suggest you feed half the amount and watch what happens).

...other than that - I have been in the paddock today and watched a couple of mums eating grass (not uncommon - normally a sign that they need some veg...detox) - so following Julia's trip to Morrisons - we ended up with 12 cauliflowers (cheapo clearance section); 3 whole large cabbages; 2 large "family" packs of carrots; a couple of large tubs of natural live yoghurt and some tins of pilchards !

I did a full JD BARF veg mix for the new mums Bella and Molly2 (lightly steamed cauli; cabbage; carrots with raw minced beef; chopped turkey; pilchards and 12 raw eggs all blitzed with a drill !.....they demolished it in 10 seconds - so gave a chicken carcass too.

I still had loads of "mix" left...... so mashed (pulped) some chicken carcass ends - mixed them with the natural yoghurt and a few handfuls of veg mix and fed all the puppies (I had fed Orijen this morning so did not want to give Orijen again this evening)....they demolished it in 5 seconds - so gave seconds ! (I'll update tomorrow on any.....developments !).

.....this still left me with a fair amount of the veg mix - - - - so as I had ripped all the carcasses in half (mashing the back halves for the pups) - I still had all the "rib cage" halves of the chicken carcasses ...........so I made........."JD BARF KONGS !" ..........I filled all the rib cage chicken carcasses with the veg mix and gave one each to all the other dogs ! WOW !!! total enjoyment ensued - I watched as they all played with the carcass to lick out the mix before eating the rest ....result !!!!!


Stephen xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Oh wow, think I'll come to yours for dinner!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

All sounds amazing Stephen ,now i know why when i went on line to order a bigger crate dogs health were all sold out!!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> All sounds amazing Stephen ,now i know why when i went on line to order a bigger crate dogs health were all sold out!!!!


What size crate have you got for Buddy


----------

